# original documents



## Cosbydog (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi

Apart from your passport (in which a copy is required), it would seem that we have to submit original documents such as degree certificates, birth certificate etc. just wondering do they send these original documents back?

Thanks


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

To my knowledge, they only require copies of these documents, but they must all be notarized, ie signed by an official of some sort with a decleration of their authenticity. I believe you only need to send the original of your criminal record check and language proficiency results. It should tell you exactly what's required in the guidance notes, which are available from the CIC website, on the same page as the application forms. Hope this helps.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

for degrees you have to apply to the university to have them sent direct will cost you £50 i believe unless things have changed


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

the only thing they send back is your passport with your visa in all docs should be copied unless stated otherwise so cgeck carefully before sending originals in


----------

